# New Dream B-Stay Pics



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

I have finally taken a few pics of my new Dream B-Stay. I love the bike as it rides like a "dream". I managed to get the build weight down to 16.8lbs. Wish it was a bit lighter but I will let my body drop the weight. I am please to say that I have dropped from 194 to 173lbs over the past two months. Much of this was done on my old hard-tail MTB. Now let's see what the Colnago could to for me....




























Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

*Look at all of the "new Colnago" posts today!!*

Looks like people have caught the Colnago wave this week! Can't go wrong with these babies!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

As classically beautiful a bike as I've ever seen. It's gorgeous enough to turn a retro-grouch into a beer can fan.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Beautiful bike!*

Great build! Congratulations on the weight loss too, your bike however doesn't need a diet. I personally wouldn't want my bike being any lighter than that. Just out of curiosity, what pedals are you using? Are they CX6's by chance? If so do you like them? In the market for new pedals, my new Dura-ace are destined for ebay! Enjoy your new ride, it's purty!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, they are the Look CX-6. They are some sort of "world champoinship" edition. I did not expect to receive these pedals in all white as there were not shown on the Look website. I really like the pedals thus far as they are quite adjustable and work very well.

Cheers!



SPINDAWG said:


> Great build! Congratulations on the weight loss too, your bike however doesn't need a diet. I personally wouldn't want my bike being any lighter than that. Just out of curiosity, what pedals are you using? Are they CX6's by chance? If so do you like them? In the market for new pedals, my new Dura-ace are destined for ebay! Enjoy your new ride, it's purty!


----------



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

A painfully beautiful bike. My God. I'd sleep with it. Congratulations on the build and on reducing the size of your own. Hard work, losing weight. 

Be careful out there....

Ken


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

SPINDAWG said:


> Great build! Congratulations on the weight loss too, your bike however doesn't need a diet. I personally wouldn't want my bike being any lighter than that. Just out of curiosity, what pedals are you using? Are they CX6's by chance? If so do you like them? In the market for new pedals, my new Dura-ace are destined for ebay! Enjoy your new ride, it's purty!



How much you want for your Dura-Ace pedals? When did you get them? I am interested ... please email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

congratulations!!!! welcome to the colnago "dream" club!!!! 

i LOVE my dream ... though i am considering upgrading to a c50


----------



## frankandjan (Aug 2, 2004)

Great bike.....I have the identical frame, I haved owned mine since 3/03 and have loved every mile with it! The only difference is:
1. 51cm, +/- a few componets
2. Campagnolo Hyperon Tublar Wheelset
Net result 16.2 lbs.
I hope that you enjoy that beautiful ride for along time.

Keep the rubber side down.
Frank


----------

